# Footprinters Pond



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I know that most of you probably don't know where Footprinters pond is so i'll tell you. It's in South Provo. It's not even a comunity fishery. Just a little pond stocked with Bluegill, Carp, Catfish, Sunfish, and Largemouths. And I hooked into a HUGE Carp for this little pond!

30" 16 lbs


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Catching carp sure can be a lot of fun. Nice catch. :O||:


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, they may be trash fish, but they sure fight!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

brfisherman17 said:


> Yeah, they may be trash fish, but they sure fight!


Carp are the new Fresh Water Bone Fish.
They are a blast to catch on a fly rod.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll definately need to try that!


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

carp are a blast to catch, and cat fish love their meat


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Good one.


----------



## Squirrelkiller50 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Catch and release*

Hey do you need to catch and release, is it a catch and release only pond? Or can you keep da fish?


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow. This is a really old thread... Go ahead and keep all the carp you want from there. Just release all the bass.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That pond was nearly dry over the winter. I don't think there are any fish in there at this time. Might have to go and check.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I was just there the other day. What little water is left is clear full of hundreds of large tadpoles but not much else. I did see one fish in the murk. It appeared to be a very small largemouth but it was hard to be sure. I certainly won't be fishing in the mud puddle any time soon.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Mar 12, 2016)

*Cool*

Hey so I wann try fishing here what is the best way to catch bass in there and are they mainly in the east or west side?


----------

